# kdelibs4 portmaster



## nedry (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi, 
*
I* just tried to use portmaster to update x11/kdelibs4 and *I* got the following error message: 
	
	



```
could not find parser plugin for encoding trig
```
 *I* solved it with `portmaster raptor` but it is interesting that neither portmaster or the kdelibs4/Makefile didn't say this was a dependency to be updated first.


----------

